# Shredded paper?



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can I use shredded paper from my shredder as bedding for them? Either for in their house/box they sleep in or mixed into the general bedding when I use litter? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never had an issue with it. Just make sure to check your ink to see what type it is (most inks are now water or soy based and are safe). Only issue you might have is rats getting stained but I haven't had that yet. Just don't be surprised when you can't find your rats cause they all decided to cuddle up in a pile of paper, and when you end up with paper all over the floor depending on your cage.

Also since it's from your shredder, try to make sure it doesn't have plastic or sticky stuff from envelopes or old bills.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get eco friendly plain papers and shred them up you'll be golden. They will make a lovely mess with it, though, so be prepared for that.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

They have paper bedding anyway.., just figure it's cheaper to make my own! And as I'm shredding paper anyway... Trying to be Eco friendly shredded paper but then found can't recycle it! I prefer to shred anything with my name or details on it rather than bin/recycle! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

If I was a rat, I would LOVE that! That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just wasn't sure as you aren't supposed to give guinea pigs shredded paper if its from a home shredded apparently 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Shredded paper is good for bedding but is it ok to use in the litter box? I think my carefresh is too dusty. Bella sneezes every time she's in it. Can I mix the 2 until all the carefresh is gone to gradually move to just shredded plain paper? I don't like hearing her sneezing poor little girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Try a different litter, I don't like care fresh but there are other paper based litters around. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

My main issue with using shredded paper for the litter box is that my girls like to dig in it and then drag it all out and poop on in the empty box anyway.

I use paper litter called Vitakraft Fresh World Bedding (I think that Petsmart) and Planet Petco Small Animal Paper Pellet Litter (Petco, obviously). They have absolutely no dust and I like the fresh newspaper-y smell. And the rats like to dig in it but don't drag it all over the cage.


----------

